
Alexagate Is an Ultrasonic Slap to Your Amazon Alexa’s Spying Ears - mellosouls
https://www.forbes.com/sites/curtissilver/2020/07/27/alexagate-is-an-ultrasonic-slap-to-your-amazon-alexas-spying-ears
======
Shared404
This may also be interesting:

[https://github.com/bjoernkarmann/project_alias](https://github.com/bjoernkarmann/project_alias)

